# starfish deflatted.



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

has anyone seen a starfish defflate, he just started doing it about a week now, he still moves around and everything but he is way thin, like almost flat. Ever happen to anyone.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

What kind of star is it? And a pic would be good. If you can.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

will do shortly.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

nm, i really think he is going to not make it much longer, and it is a blue starfish.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

how long have you had it?
if it is new and you did not acclimate it correctly or not at all star fish will explode.(so to speak)


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Andre said:


> nm, i really think he is going to not make it much longer, and it is a blue starfish.


Sorry to tell hes gone. Just take him out and flush them. Next dont get another. I read something about them scientist are still tring to figure out what they eat. They say most of the time when you purchase it its already starving itself.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

supposedly they eat micro algae, for the most part they are not even reef safe anyway. I have had him for 6 months of so. Just must be tired of captivity.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Andre said:


> supposedly they eat micro algae, for the most part they are not even reef safe anyway. I have had him for 6 months of so. Just must be tired of captivity.


Thats good for that linkia star most people Ive talked to didnt know anyone that has keep them for about a month. What I meant by dont know what they eat, they say it might not even eat micro algea as thought. I had one for about 6-7 months and it would eat cucumbers and algea sheets that I feed my tangs.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

wow, that would really blow if they are wrong. At least it was only 8 dollars


----------

